# Medical Forms



## FinnO25 (6 May 2017)

Hi all, i am just wondering, do i need to bring my personal Vaccination records from my family doctor? or does the army give me vaccinations regardless?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hi all, i am just wondering, do i need to bring my personal Vaccination records from my family doctor? or does the army give me vaccinations regardless?



Best to bring your records.  They can be transcribed into your vaccination booklet.


----------



## FinnO25 (6 May 2017)

Ok thanks, Will they request any other forms? or does that depend on my medical exam?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hi all, i am just wondering, do i need to bring my personal Vaccination records from my family doctor? or does the army give me vaccinations regardless?





			
				FinnO25 said:
			
		

> **Updated**
> 
> Application Date: April 3rd 2017
> First Contact: April 5th 2017
> ...



You are getting ahead of yourself.

Moe's advice is good.  However, proof of previous immunizations/vaccinations would be of little benefit (for you or the med pers performing your enrolment medical) until you are actually accepted, enrolled and have arrived at St. Jean for BMQ.  That is when the mean people with blunt needles ( [ I used to be one) will want to poke as many holes into you as possible.  Needle parades are a process and anything that would disrupt that process is best introduced as close to the event as possible for the simple reason that direct attention can be given to the objection (and objector) by the personnel who will actually be responsible for providing that medical service.


----------



## FinnO25 (6 May 2017)

Ok good to know! What about the additional medical forms?


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2017)

You'll be told what you need when it's time, just as armies and navies have done for millennia, well before interwebs were invented.

Relax and be patient.


----------



## FinnO25 (6 May 2017)

Understandable! Thanks for the help everyone! #HurryUpAndWait


----------



## FinnO25 (11 May 2017)

Hi all, i am just trying to get a sense about what the Additional forms ask of my family doctor? reason i ask is that if i new i could just bring the forms with me to my medical and thus avoid having to wait for a doctors appt....


----------



## medicineman (11 May 2017)

They will give you a form letter requesting the information about the diagnoses that have them concerned.

MM


----------



## FinnO25 (11 May 2017)

so there is nothing i can bring to make it easier?


----------



## Ryan_T (11 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> so there is nothing i can bring to make it easier?


Just get your doctor/specialist to edit the form that you are given.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 May 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> so there is nothing i can bring to make it easier?



Yes there is.  Relax

Just as you've been told in the other threads you started . . .

 Additional Medical forms
Do i Need to Fast?

The CAF has been doing this for a long time, they have it down to a well functioning system.  If they needed you to bring anything else before they examined you, they would have told you.  Just get a decent night's sleep and chill before going to your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Loachman (11 May 2017)

Merged.

You have been advised to relax a couple of times, now, FinnO25. You have also been advised about what to do. Please follow this direction, or you are going to cause yourself difficulties in the future.

Also, use proper capitalization.


----------



## FinnO25 (12 May 2017)

To all who helped me with this I just want to say thank you very much! I went for my medical today and all was good no additional forms needed. I was worried for nothing! Also I will continue to work on my word capitalization!  :rofl:


----------



## Loachman (12 May 2017)

Good.

When it is time to worry, you will be told to worry.


----------



## Acool (13 Mar 2018)

Hey everyone! I have additional medical forms to fill out concerning previous injuries. I was told to have it filled out by a physiotherapist, so I went to the place I usually go to, only to be told after a week of waiting that they cannot fill them out because they are just athletic therapists. I just called an actual physiotherapist that I used to go to, but was told that they also can't fill out the form (something about a referral...?!)

I've read on here about people with similar forms to be filled out and having it done by a regular GP wasn't enough, so now I don't know what to do. I left the medical dept a message a couple of days ago, but I know they're busy and I want to get this done ASAP. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## TBrooks (13 Mar 2018)

I have run into this problem with getting non military forms filled out and signed. You will probably need your GP to refer you before they will sign it as it is work related.


----------



## sarahsmom (14 Mar 2018)

Acool said:
			
		

> so I went to the place I usually go to, only to be told after a week of waiting that they cannot fill them out because they are just athletic therapists.



I don't work in recruiting, but something that might work is if you get your "athletic therapists" to write a discharge summary, basically a short report of what they treated you for, what they did and what they feel your prognosis is.
What recruiting is looking for is confirmation that your injury is healed to the point that you are not anticipated to have any future issues stemming from it.
And then explain what they said to your recruiter (that they fell they cannot fill out the proper form) and with this discharge summary Recruiting may find this enough info to proceed.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Mar 2018)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> . . .  if you get your "athletic therapists" to write a discharge summary, basically a short report of what they treated you for, what they did and what they feel your prognosis is.



As "athletic therapists" were a new one to me, I looked up what they are.  https://athletictherapy.org/en/becoming-an-athletic-therapist/education-and-certification/

I can see how one who used such services could confuse them for a physiotherapist, especially if the patient client was not specifically informed that they were not physiotherapists and thus not legally able to provide the services for which PTs are self-regulated. (ON provided as an example)
https://www.ontario.ca/laws/statute/91p37


> Scope of practice
> 
> 3 The practice of physiotherapy is the assessment of neuromuscular, musculoskeletal and cardio respiratory systems, the diagnosis of diseases or disorders associated with physical dysfunction, injury or pain and the treatment, rehabilitation and prevention or relief of physical dysfunction, injury or pain to develop, maintain, rehabilitate or augment function and promote mobility.  2009, c. 26, s. 22 (1).



I haven't found any indication that "athletic therapists" are a regulated health profession in any Canadian jurisdiction.  The closest is probably "kinesiologist", which is now a regulated, self-governing health profession (in Ontario, at least) but my reading of it is they do not include those who call themselves "athletic therapists".  Even so, the scope of practice of a kinesiologist would seem to preclude him/her from providing a report that "diagnoses" a condition.

https://www.ontario.ca/laws/statute/07k10


> Scope of practice
> 
> 3. The practice of kinesiology is the assessment of human movement and performance and its rehabilitation and management to maintain, rehabilitate or enhance movement and performance. 2007, c. 10, Sched. O, s. 3.



I don't know if there have been any push back or conflict between physios and athletic therapists as regards what athletic therapists do but my supposition is that any athletic therapist would be hesitant to provide a "medical report" that seemingly encroaches on the scope of practice of a regulated profession.  As well, remembering how conservative CF medical authorities were in the acceptance of non-regulated and alternative therapists, they may be slow in recognizing the contents of such a report.


----------



## Acool (15 Mar 2018)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> I don't work in recruiting, but something that might work is if you get your "athletic therapists" to write a discharge summary, basically a short report of what they treated you for, what they did and what they feel your prognosis is.
> What recruiting is looking for is confirmation that your injury is healed to the point that you are not anticipated to have any future issues stemming from it.



Yeah, they're giving me that kind of paper, but I doubt it's enough. The doctor from my medical appointment gave me detailed forms and said that they need to be filled out by a physio. 

I actually called my physio's office and explained it in more detail to someone else. They said that the physio can fill out that type of form, no problem. Hopefully this person is right. We'll see at my appointment Friday



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I can see how one who used such services could confuse them for a physiotherapist, especially if the patient client was not specifically informed that they were not physiotherapists and thus not legally able to provide the services for which PTs are self-regulated.



The place I go to is a clinic at a university where the therapists doing the evaluations are students and must confirm with their supervisors on the treatment. I thought that the supervisors were actual physiotherapists... it was never fully explained to me. Well, they were helpful at the time, but yeah what a waste of time it's been for this situation. Especially since one injury is from 6 years ago and they're taking forever to find the info to give to me


----------



## serenamorrow (19 Mar 2018)

I am curious about the athletic therapists, or osteopaths. For most of the minor to serious injuries i've had over the years, mainly only to them as they are available and accessible to my sport most of the year, and they maintain confidential files on the athletes and general status. So would there be limbo situation declaring a past injury and then requested Doctor report that does not exist? Anyway, already understand that is for RC medical folks to answer, or get the info by checking me out themselves.  

To stay more on topic...do they give a form to be filled out? Or just have letters from medical practitioners fine? What about old letters and confirmations? While civilian doctors clearly cannot really clear someone for combat as cf docs would, but what happens if a civilian doc is being stubborn about providing a letter/clear ya? Would you be required to hunt for another doctor simply for a second opinion and letter, or will cf medical determine base on information provided and what they can check themselves? 

In my time sporting, doctors tend to not understand or propose realistic/reasonable approaches due to their own lack of experience treating athletes, especially if they are more accustom to an older age and more sedentary age group. I figure similar to cf medical vs civilian medical.


----------

